# Is Santa Going to Show up For Christmas?



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Well it is now only one week to Black Friady and the begining of the Christmas Shopping season, So where are new trains for all of us belivers, and will they make it before the 25th?

As a 29er I was hoping for the new USAT cabbose and Aristo's streetcar would probably make it into the cart once I got eyes on it. But there is no indication anything new is going to hit the shelves. Any insider info for the 29ers round the fireplace?

Esppe Pete


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The elves were all layed off due to the downturn. Mrs. Claus was forced to make Donner into reindeer stew The toyshop is in foreclosure, and the bank repossessed the sleigh...... Merry Christmas!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yea, Santa tried to stiff me last year so i had to make a trip to the North Pole and drag his sorry a-s back to my house to give me my Xmas gift







he said i was a BAD BAD BOY last year and i told him i would try harder to be better person this year.............


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, I got the same report here, but I can keep the trains running as I have a good stock of steam oil, alcohol and distilled water... May need to sell off the remaining LGB inventory soon.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Dad always promised a bundle of switches. I kept hoping.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hoping to pick up a Bachmann Thomas or Percy, to practice some questionable surgical proceedures, financed by previous and ongoing ebay sales. Other than that, seen how small my layout iis? not really planning any major purchases anymore, already have far too much that needs adoption.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know, in these hard times, how the stocks of gifts are up at Santa's HQ in Finland.









There is still time to get an Air Mail letter to him.

http://www.santaclausvillage.info/eng/main.htm


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

But as every child in Holland knows St Nicholas comes every 10th of September -along with Black Peter...

regards

ralph

PS. I was there once when his ship came into port. You have never seen such TERRIFIED faces on the children lining the docks....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ralphbrades on 19 Nov 2009 03:43 PM 
But as every child in Holland knows St Nicholas comes every 10th of September -along with Black Peter...

regards

ralph

PS. I was there once when his ship came into port. You have never seen such TERRIFIED faces on the children lining the docks....



Yes, Zwarte Piet has already stashed a Pola kit aside for me....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You Guys are depressing









I hate Christmas anyway.











I would not miss it if it went away.









I know where Scruge got his modivation.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Again JJ you and I agree, it has lost it's original intended meaning, and now is just another merchandising medium to make money money money!! Putting out Christmas stuff before Halloween is even over, shows the state of our economy. I always thought Christmas should be after Jan 2 when everyone is closing out whats left over, and let the deals begin, for saving money money money! Please NO Christmas mongers that's my opinion and I'm sticking to it. Hah LOL JJ wana spend Christmas with me we will run trains providing there's not 7+inches of snow but I do have a couple of plows for clearing the way!! Hee Hee


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Only because Ebeneezer wasn't a live steamer! No wonder he thought Christmas was a "humbug!"


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I suppose this might count as a quasi bright spot...a few weeks ago, I noticed that the local Home Depot of all places had what looked like New Bright type large scale christmas trains for under forty bucks. Almost the only time that large scale train stuff ever turned up in the stores around here. Looked like they had six or eight sets. I figured, what the heck, once I got the last of the bills paid, I might pick up one of them if I had the money...went by there yesterday and all the sets were gone. Dunno if they'll be back. 

::waits for Vic to bring out the sledgehammer::


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I already sent my kids a plethora (!) of links to tools on Micromark. I've found they are very good to me if I point them in the right direction!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ralphbrades on 19 Nov 2009 03:43 PM 
But as every child in Holland knows St Nicholas comes every 10th of September -along with Black Peter...

regards

ralph

St. Nickolas (Sinterklass) arrives in the Netherlands on the evening of 5th. DECEMBER and continues his journey into the next day. Zvarte Piet precedes him to announce his arrival. It is tradition that they have arrived from Spain. The Netherlands/Belgium were of course part of Spain: that is why many of the Dutch Masters paintings are in the Prado as they are considered 'Spanish'.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Some years ago, people were bemoaning how commercial Christmas had become. The pastor said, "I was in Wal*Mart yesterday, and the music display was praising God. Now, if Christmas can make Wal*Mart sing God's praises, I'm all for it!"


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 19 Nov 2009 08:27 AM 
Dad always promised a bundle of switches. I kept hoping. 
*Willow switches?*







You must have been a bad boy.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I hear a chorus of "Bah Humjob!" anyone??


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

SHe asked for some ideas, I gave her a ebay addy for the Bachman Rail Truck. Not sure if it will take or not though!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 21 Nov 2009 11:40 AM 
Posted By Torby on 19 Nov 2009 08:27 AM 
Dad always promised a bundle of switches. I kept hoping. 
*Willow switches?*







You must have been a bad boy. 

Never get switches and coal, no matter how hard I try.

So it goes.....


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I never trusted in Old Men for Christmas. Hope she comes around again 










Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

